# SX OS License: where to buy?



## PEVOx (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, I've tried many stores and official resellers, but I can't find an online shop where I can find a SX OS License. I need just the key to unlock the CFW, not the external dongle. 
Do you know a site for a purchase of the code?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Nov 27, 2018)

If you are still out of luck, you can always go the free way


----------



## PEVOx (Nov 27, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> If you are still out of luck, you can always go the free way



Yeah, but I’m fine with SX OS. So I would buy another license for my friend.
In case, which is the best free CFW?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Nov 27, 2018)

PEVOx said:


> Yeah, but I’m fine with SX OS. So I would buy another license for my friend.
> In case, which is the best free CFW?


any, as all of them do the same. But default Atmosphere does not have sigpatches.


----------



## PEVOx (Nov 27, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> any, as all of them do the same. But default Atmosphere does not have sigpatches.



But is quite strange that more than half of official SX OS has not the license available online...


----------



## chrisduclo (Nov 27, 2018)

I have a license available sitting in my email inbox. Was going to use it on a friend's console, but his was updated to 6.2. $25 bucks to PayPal. Or you can order it from modchipsdirect (where I got mine from) they send the code via email by next day ($30)


----------



## PEVOx (Nov 27, 2018)

chrisduclo said:


> I have a license available sitting in my email inbox. Was going to use it on a friend's console, but his was updated to 6.2. $25 bucks to PayPal. Or you can order it from modchipsdirect (where I got mine from) they send the code via email by next day ($30)



Just ordered on modchipsdirect. Thanks! For now still no code, hope for tomorrow morning (I’m from Italy)


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 28, 2018)

PEVOx said:


> Just ordered on modchipsdirect. Thanks! For now still no code, hope for tomorrow morning (I’m from Italy)


Th


PEVOx said:


> Hi, I've tried many stores and official resellers, but I can't find an online shop where I can find a SX OS License. I need just the key to unlock the CFW, not the external dongle.
> Do you know a site for a purchase of the code?


There is a way you can get SX OS code without waiting, if you are intersted, I can tell you


----------



## PEVOx (Nov 28, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Th
> 
> There is a way you can get SX OS code without waiting, if you are intersted, I can tell you


Just received the code. Thanks


----------



## SOnicn (Nov 28, 2018)

Larrypretty, I am also looking to buy a SXOS licence today. Do you mind messaging me the instant delivery method? 


larrypretty said:


> Th
> 
> There is a way you can get SX OS code without waiting, if you are intersted, I can tell you


----------



## icedzed (Nov 28, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Th
> 
> There is a way you can get SX OS code without waiting, if you are intersted, I can tell you



i'm also considering in buying the sx os license, can i have more info in pm? thanks


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 29, 2018)

icedzed said:


> i'm also considering in buying the sx os license, can i have more info in pm? thanks


Yes, I will DM you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SOnicn said:


> Larrypretty, I am also looking to buy a SXOS licence today. Do you mind messaging me the instant delivery method?


I'm willing to give help of course. Will PM you, that's a paypal method.


----------



## THEGUY3ds (Nov 29, 2018)

I know both www.3ds-flashcard.com and www.mod3dscard.com offer great support in sxos licences and other flashcards.


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Nov 30, 2018)

I konw both have online service provide in 5 minutes, we can go check.Anyone bought something from these site?
https://www.txswitch.com,
www.sxflashcard.com


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 30, 2018)

Few site can really do SX OS 5 minutes dlivery, expecially in weekend, so if you really want to confirm that, just talk to the seller firstly before you order, choose a site supports online chat will be better.


----------



## johnk (Nov 30, 2018)

they all makes bla bla 5 minutes, but nothing happens since hours. forget it!! no answer, to the Mails i send. Looks like they all have no licences!!


----------



## johnk (Dec 1, 2018)

teamxecutersx.com got it ;-) takes only some minutes today


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 3, 2018)

johnk said:


> they all makes bla bla 5 minutes, but nothing happens since hours. forget it!! no answer, to the Mails i send. Looks like they all have no licences!!


I have tried, when you choose to pay with credit card from mod3ds or 3dsflashcard, it will take a bit of time for payment processing, but I emailed one of them and got the selly link to pay via Paypal, then they just did their promise, selly emailed me the os code at around 5 to 8 minutes.
Edit: But they are not in time for sending me email reply, maybe time lag.


----------



## morrison22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Any updates for best place to get a sx os key only, securely and instantly for a decent price in US?


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 17, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Any updates for best place to get a sx os key only, securely and instantly for a decent price in US?


What's decent price in your mind?


----------



## morrison22 (Dec 17, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> What's decent price in your mind?


fair, opposed to spiked prices vs current going rate


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 18, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> Any updates for best place to get a sx os key only, securely and instantly for a decent price in US?


try point txswitch.com, I bought two os license from their site,fast and easy.


----------



## darriousx (Dec 18, 2018)

I think I'll go ahead and purchase SX OS. I haven't because of the many great alternatives, but... why not I guess? $28 is more than what I'd like to pay but I suppose it's worth it for what they offer... I hope lol


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 18, 2018)

darriousx said:


> I think I'll go ahead and purchase SX OS. I haven't because of the many great alternatives, but... why not I guess? $28 is more than what I'd like to pay but I suppose it's worth it for what they offer... I hope lol


actually they have discount for first order, you can buy it after asked them for discount code.It could save you $2 such as what I did on txswitch.


----------



## darriousx (Dec 18, 2018)

BIGdoubleD said:


> actually they have discount for first order, you can buy it after asked them for discount code.It could save you $2 such as what I did on txswitch.


Yeah. I got a discount code and it's not working but they said they'll adjust my order to get 4% off, so I'm happy about that


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 18, 2018)

morrison22 said:


> fair, opposed to spiked prices vs current going rate


The just check USA resellers here https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/, try to find the one that really can send you the os code in time, or just google sx os instant delivery site.


----------



## denon54 (Dec 18, 2018)

hello,

just wanted to have your advise.

A few months ago I bought a sx-pro dongle and everything was working ok .

theen a few weeks ago the switch was broken , so I decided to buy a new one for my kids.
Because I already owned that pro-Dongle I decided to buy a new license from
txswitch . com, all wen fine , until they send me a code , now what am I supposed
to do with that code they provided me , because when I launch that switch with my pro dongle
it of course generate a file license-request.dat that I am supposed to send on the website of xecuter,
I did it a nd get back a license.dat , the problem is that when I put that on my micro sd card it says that
this file has already been used on another console !!

now I am here with a code that this website here above send me that I can't use , because the sx pro doesn't allow to enter a code but only a file ( license-request.dat ) to send to xecuter website.

I thought it was possible to buyr several license to be used with the same dongle.

is there someone that can help me

thank you


----------



## BIGdoubleD (Dec 19, 2018)

denon54 said:


> hello,
> 
> just wanted to have your advise.
> 
> ...


https://guide.sdsetup.com/#/beforestarting


----------



## blahblah (Dec 19, 2018)

denon54 said:


> hello,
> 
> just wanted to have your advise.
> 
> ...



Use a PC and TegraRCMGUI to launch the payload the first time. That will generate a proper license-request which you can use your token to activate.


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 19, 2018)

denon54 said:


> hello,
> 
> just wanted to have your advise.
> 
> ...


Do you mail TX or your seller for getting help?


----------



## elbic (Dec 22, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> Th
> 
> There is a way you can get SX OS code without waiting, if you are intersted, I can tell you


Do you still have codes?


----------



## larrypretty (Dec 24, 2018)

elbic said:


> Do you still have codes?


Yes, just PM you.


----------



## Rg87 (Jan 4, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Yes, just PM you.


any left?


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 5, 2019)

Rg87 said:


> any left?


Yes, go here https://selly.gg/p/a53b323b, paypal payment, after order, you will receive a Selly email contains the code(a 12 digits one)" Security order number is XXXXXXXXXXXX". If your code has anything wrong, just contact the seller Mod3dscard, the selly link is owned by them,


----------



## CiTi (Jan 11, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Th
> 
> There is a way you can get SX OS code without waiting, if you are intersted, I can tell you



mind PMing me? thanks a lot


----------



## larrypretty (Jan 15, 2019)

CiTi said:


> mind PMing me? thanks a lot


Check me post above, you can buy and get os code there.


----------



## quot1990 (Jan 21, 2019)

https://selly.gg/u/SXStrore best site, sending automatic code after payment.


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Jan 22, 2019)

digimartz.com is SX OS/ SX Pro official reseller, emailing SX OS code within 5 minutes once payment confirmed. _Also, SX OS is in promotion of 26.50USD, worth to buy_.


----------



## Quadrobe (May 5, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Yes, just PM you.


Me to plss


----------



## larrypretty (May 6, 2019)

Quadrobe said:


> Me to plss


Send to you already. That's the place I buy 4 os licenses via Paypal.


----------



## JohnSheridan (May 11, 2019)

Is there anyone here which have a SX OS license code and a PayPal account? ;-)


----------



## larrypretty (May 16, 2019)

JohnSheridan said:


> Is there anyone here which have a SX OS license code and a PayPal account? ;-)





JohnSheridan said:


> Is there anyone here which have a SX OS license code and a PayPal account? ;-)


I am, but what do you want?


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2019)

morrison22 said:


> Any updates for best place to get a sx os key only, securely and instantly for a decent price in US?




Ebay 29.99 Instant - When its there


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2019)

Nicolez said:


> I have purchased a large number of purchases in succession, about 10 or so at a time. They are all purchased on txswitch.com. They only support paypal payment, and will guide you to complete the order, very peace of mind. PS: Buy more and have discounts




Whats turn around time?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2019)

Nicolez said:


> Sorry, I don’t quite understand what you mean. Can you elaborate on it?




Order code then

How long until you get it


----------



## FranklinVadge (Sep 19, 2019)

I got my promptly from sxflashcard they live chat with you, their very helpful.


----------



## switchjustswitch (Oct 24, 2019)

I used to purchase a SX OS at txswitch, they are very good, and the price is cheap


----------



## happy-ending (May 14, 2020)

The sx os license version has been updated to V2.9.5. I purchased it in the txswitch store within 5 minutes.there is a discount event: Full order amount $ 1 minus $ 1


----------

